# EBMM Owners' Club



## Rook (May 27, 2011)

There's a 7 string one, so we should get a 6 string one!

I'm on my second, here they are:

First my fully loaded 2006 Graphite Pearl JP6 (now sold):







...and the one you all know about already:






Feel free to share your JP-Fantasy guitars too.

I'm debating black strat-style knobs on the JPX, the knobs are the one thing I don't like about it  It'd mean changing the pots though 

Lets see 'em!


----------



## yellowv (May 27, 2011)

Oh you know I'm gonna join this beeeeaccchhh!!!!


----------



## yellowv (May 27, 2011)

Don't do strat style knobs on the JPX!!! It will look goofy. Why would you have to change pots though?


----------



## Rook (May 27, 2011)

EBMM pot solid shafts on there. I dunno, can you get strat knobs for solid shaft? I assumed I'd have to get split shaft knobs to get strat knobs to fit.

It might look goofy... I dunno, tempted to try it just to see.

Also, your photo of the JPX is the best I've ever seen to capture the finish. I love the Barolo, probably my favourite finish I've seen from EBMM.

Though your emerald Bari is schweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Scrubface05 (May 27, 2011)

Ahh I wish I could afford an EBMM Petrucci model.


----------



## Jackface20 (May 27, 2011)

As I started a NGD thread earlier today for my first EBMM JP6 you can count me in  Fully loaded Pearl Redburst JP6


----------



## yellowv (May 27, 2011)

Just take a flathead screwdriver and bore out the holes on the knobs until they fit snugly on the shaft. Be carefull though if you force them you'll break the pot.


----------



## Rook (May 28, 2011)

I know there are more than 3 JP owners on this forum


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 28, 2011)

This thread makes me jealous.


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 28, 2011)

I feel like a whore posting these pictures again lol


----------



## Rook (May 28, 2011)

That True Gold?^^^

True Gold, Desert Sand and Lava Pearl are my favourite standard model finishes. Looks amazing dude!


----------



## Jack Secret (May 28, 2011)

I'm a former 6 and 7 string JPX owner and I'm content I did not lose much on the resale. LOL


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 28, 2011)

'tis Desert Gold. Didn't sell super well, apparently. People don't like finishes that differ a bit from the norm...


----------



## Metalus (May 28, 2011)

I hope to be a member of this club in a few months


----------



## ghost2II2 (May 29, 2011)

Here are some recent pics of mine. Mint condition. Played only a handful of times and not a chip, crack, or ding to be found. It's a 2005 JP in Carbon Blue Pearl. Fully Loaded.


----------



## yellowv (May 29, 2011)

Desert gold is an awesome color as is lava pearl. EBMM guys never seem to buy the coolest finishes and they get discontinued. Another cool color I like is olive gold. I almost bought this one, but the guy backed out.


----------



## MikeH (May 29, 2011)

Fun111 said:


>


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 30, 2011)

sadly, the blue one is now sold


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2011)

Furtive Glance said:


> 'tis Desert Gold. Didn't sell super well, apparently. People don't like finishes that differ a bit from the norm...



Which kills me, as Desert Gold is easily in my top 3 favorite EBMM finishes! Looks absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Rook (May 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Which kills me, as Desert Gold is easily in my top 3 favorite EBMM finishes! Looks absolutely GORGEOUS!



QFT

Amazing.


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Which kills me, as Desert Gold is easily in my top 3 favorite EBMM finishes! Looks absolutely GORGEOUS!



Yeah, there's a reason it was the first one I got. The colours they tried "replacing" it with weren't as cool (Orange Firemist and Tangerine Pearl), and lo and behold, didn't sell well either. 

I almost sold it once. Pulled the posting literally 2 hours later.


----------



## Andii (May 30, 2011)

Jackface20 said:


> As I started a NGD thread earlier today for my first EBMM JP6 you can count me in  Fully loaded Pearl Redburst JP6



I'll just quote this post because that guitar is exactly like mine.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 31, 2011)

Furtive Glance said:


> I feel like a whore posting these pictures again lol


 Love this colour SO much...

On another note for the other colour I really like, how much is a Dargie Delight II worth these days?


----------



## ridner (May 31, 2011)

nice geets y'all! I like the orange and purple best so far


----------



## Rook (May 31, 2011)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Love this colour SO much...
> 
> On another note for the other colour I really like, how much is a Dargie Delight II worth these days?



Last DDII Standard I saw (basswood with ebony board) was up for $1800, the last DDII BFR I saw was $2500.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Last DDII Standard I saw (basswood with ebony board) was up for $1800, the last DDII BFR I saw was $2500.


 So the DDII standard I've found for £2500 isn't such a deal then...


----------



## Rook (Jun 1, 2011)

In the UK it's pretty ordinary for people to try and get ridiculous money for these thins because they cost even more ridiculous amounts in this country. Retail on a standard BFR is £3200...

If the British Market were protected and the USA Market wasn't relatively _so_ insanely cheap, then £2500 would sound right, but as it's so easy to import one for so much less it's a bit irrelevant, and people have to compete with the USA Market - which is impossible.

It's difficult, there are very few DDII BFR's, if that's what you want then you have to weigh up what it's worth to you. In the USA, I could pay $1800 for a used JPX, I couldn't get one at cost for under 2k through my (former) dealership, so it became worth me paying about $2150 for me to import my JPX because of how hard to find they are used altogether, and what they're worth in this country.

I couldn't be happier, I could afford it and I got EXACTLY what I want.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 3, 2011)

Furtive Glance said:


>



This guitar reminds me of a lamborghini.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 3, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> In the UK it's pretty ordinary for people to try and get ridiculous money for these thins because they cost even more ridiculous amounts in this country. Retail on a standard BFR is £3200...
> 
> If the British Market were protected and the USA Market wasn't relatively _so_ insanely cheap, then £2500 would sound right, but as it's so easy to import one for so much less it's a bit irrelevant, and people have to compete with the USA Market - which is impossible.
> 
> ...


 

I agree absolutely, it's truly a world market these days and I don't mind paying going rate, but I'm not about to pay over the odds just because it's an "official EU model", plus these sorts of guitars, rare as they are don't have the individuality of say a figured maple top or a swirled Ibanez where the individual value of any particular guitar within its particular model is based on the look of that exact instrument.

If a DDII is going to set me back £2500, so be it but if it could set me back $1800 instead, I know which one I'm going to go for


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 4, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> This guitar reminds me of a lamborghini.



Haha, said the very same thing yesterday to my boss' boss. (Turns out he likes metal and DT. Win!)


----------



## asher (Jun 6, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> This guitar reminds me of a lamborghini.



That's a very good thing. So much win!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am sorry. This is another post without any beautiful EBMM pictures ... But I just HAVE to subscribe to this one, too. I've been GASing for one for a while, but won't be able to afford one for a while. Thanks for this thread, Nick


----------



## Rook (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool bro 

Could certainly do with more pics...


----------



## Sikor (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is my JP6 with piezo in Carbon Blue Pearl


----------



## Rook (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump: am I missing something?

Rosewood neck for $1?

Ernie Ball Music Man John Petrucci ALL ROSEWOOD NECK | eBay UK


----------



## JamesM (Jun 18, 2011)

I am confused. I understand the $1 starting tactic, but there's only 23hrs left!

EDIT:
Lol. You made it shoot up!


----------



## Rook (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, I'd love it of it was an SS.org user who just bumped that.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 18, 2011)

You're a wizard.


----------



## Jackrat (Jun 18, 2011)

Furtive Glance said:


> I feel like a whore posting these pictures again lol



Ok someone explain to me why there are two input jacks please, I need to know I require this knowledge.


----------



## Rook (Jun 18, 2011)

The jack near the strap button is for piezo and magnetic (DiMarzio) pickups when you only use one cable. If you plug a cable into the jack on the right, only the magnetic pickups go through it and only the piezo goes through the left hand jack (you switch either on and off with the upper three way). If you only plug into the right hand jack, then when you switch to the piezo position on the 3 way, nothing happens.


----------



## gunch (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice JPs in here. It's safe to say that SS.org loves EBMM.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 18, 2011)

This thread.....gives me so much gas.....so much Music Man epicness here....


----------



## Rook (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy hell, that rosewood neck finished at 1600! Someone got a serious deal on that...


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck. More people need to start bids at $1, I see standard EBMMs in 'meh' condition sell for more than that. Good god someone better be REALLY happy with that deal.


----------



## Rook (Jun 20, 2011)

Likelihood is the guy who got it doesn't know what he got! Seems frequently to be the case. My friend got a BFR JP7 in tobacco burst with the flame top absolutely dead mint shipped to the UK for $1800.

Mental.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 20, 2011)

God damn!!! $1680 for a mystic dream with rosewood neck. Somebody got a steal for sure. Wish it was me. Kinda weird that it has the BFR inlay and dots though. I thought they only did the shields on these. I guess whoever ordered that doesn't like the shields.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 20, 2011)

^The rosewood necks are "BFR Necks", hence the inlay (which I don't care for, tbh).


----------



## yellowv (Jun 21, 2011)

Furtive Glance said:


> ^The rosewood necks are "BFR Necks", hence the inlay (which I don't care for, tbh).



Yes I know that as I have owned one before. What I'm saying is that this one has te BFR inlay along with just regular dot inlays. I'm pretty sure every other rosewood necked JP I have seen has had the BFR inlay along with the shields as such:


----------



## Rook (Jun 21, 2011)

^Is that the whore JP that about 5 people have had a ride on so far on this forum?


----------



## yellowv (Jun 21, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^Is that the whore JP that about 5 people have had a ride on so far on this forum?



It sure is. Honestly I don't know why we have all traded it off. I wish I still had it, it had the best lead tone I have ever heard and it played like a dream. If it wasn't black I would still have it probably. Just not a fan of black guitars at all.


----------



## Whitestrat (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't believe there hasn't been a Mystic Dream put up yet. So allow me...














I need to take new pictures. Those are since 2007...


----------



## jordanky (Jul 8, 2011)

This thread makes me want to cry. I just had the chance to play my first JP6, I'm in Florida on vacation and I jammed on a brand new JPX in a music store and I am in love. If any of you lucky folks reading this have a JPX you'd like to swap for a PRS, hit me up, lol.


----------



## Rook (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll swap my JPX for a PRS if it's a Private Stock that I can sell to buy more JPX's...?


----------



## jordanky (Jul 8, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I'll swap my JPX for a PRS if it's a Private Stock that I can sell to buy more JPX's...?


 
Lol, if I had a Private Stock, I'd do the same thing you'd do.


----------



## Rook (Jul 8, 2011)

Damn, thought I was on to something there.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 8, 2011)

I have given up 2 PRSi for EBMM's and as soon as I get home from vacation the last one will get shipped off for another.


----------



## Rook (Jul 9, 2011)

Ooooo what you gettin?


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just scored this a week or so ago. This is my 7th BFR JP that I've owned and its killer. Its currently awaiting the installation of its new Crunchlab/Liquifire set. 










-Phil


----------



## yellowv (Jul 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Ooooo what you gettin?



You'll see soon enough.


----------



## AySay (Jul 13, 2011)

Might as well post it since I finally took a few pics.

Mine.






It's actually for sale now, JPX gas is killing me. 
How do you JPX owners like them?


----------



## Rook (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't like my JPX at all.







I love it.


----------



## Sikor (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is my JP6 with piezo in Carbon Blue Pearl

old photo:






and the fresh one:


----------



## jordanky (Jul 22, 2011)

Super stoked that there is a chance I could be joining this club tomorrow. Hopefully at some point in the next 24 hours, I will be the proud owner of a 2011 JP6 in Candy Red. Crossing my fingers that my trade deal goes smoothly!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2011)

Opening this up for any EBMM owners... we don't need threads for each individual guitar model


----------



## yellowv (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## jordanky (Jul 22, 2011)

yellowv said:


>



I can barely type this reply because I'm so tired from running from the boner police that came to take me away after seeing that guitar. I love that color!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 12, 2011)

OK, i'm bumping this for a selfish reason. 

I've found a JP I'm really interested in, plus it's in a local store. 

BUT...

I don't want to pay anything near what the store wants me to pay. I can cover teh sticker price, but I want to know how much I should offer. Either as an absolute figure, or your best haggling tips. Should I go in and offer 75%, 80%, how high should I expect to go.

Thanks guys.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 12, 2011)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> OK, i'm bumping this for a selfish reason.
> 
> I've found a JP I'm really interested in, plus it's in a local store.
> 
> ...



Well giving us an idea of the guitar and the price might help us give you an answer.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 12, 2011)

It's an original shape JP with piezo and shields in gold and it's about £1600 (GB pounds as opposed to USD)


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 12, 2011)

Jackface20 said:


> As I started a NGD thread earlier today for my first EBMM JP6 you can count me in  Fully loaded Pearl Redburst JP6



Just like mine but without shields.


----------



## Metalus (Sep 12, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Yes I know that as I have owned one before. What I'm saying is that this one has te BFR inlay along with just regular dot inlays. I'm pretty sure every other rosewood necked JP I have seen has had the BFR inlay along with the shields as such:



If thats the one that AdamOfAngels owned at one point then that means i took her for a ride as well . I almost traded my ENGL Savage for that one instead of the JP7


----------



## EvilEmuofDoom (Sep 12, 2011)

I this up a couple months ago during a GC 15% off sale 

JPXI:













I also had a base model (dot inlay, no piezo, non-matching headstock) Redburst JP which I traded for a PRS CE22, which I sold after 2 weeks.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 12, 2011)

Metalus said:


> If thats the one that AdamOfAngels owned at one point then that means i took her for a ride as well . I almost traded my ENGL Savage for that one instead of the JP7



It is, but by take it for a ride we meant owned it. This was owned by adam, teqnick, myself and now another guy.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's my #1:














-Phil


----------



## EvilEmuofDoom (Sep 12, 2011)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Here's my #1:
> 
> -Phil


GC 46th Anniversary JP6! Man, I came so close to getting #27 used but just missed it. The color looks even better in your pics too!


----------



## TelosHedge (Sep 13, 2011)

no silhouette love??? here's my EB family...











apologies for crappy pictures.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Sep 13, 2011)

Crappy pics, but here's my axis!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 13, 2011)

TelosHedge said:


> no silhouette love??? here's my EB family...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. The Dargie is killer.


----------



## TelosHedge (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks. it was an impulse buy but i LOVE it. i understand silhouettes are hideous, but i really don't get why more people don't play them. they are phenomenal instruments.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 13, 2011)

Certainly not hideous dude. I do prefer JP's, Morse's, Lukes, Axis' and AL's to them though


----------



## TelosHedge (Sep 13, 2011)

the only real problem i have with them is the single coil in the middle - it just gets in my way. i'd love to rewire for an HH config with splittable pickups. maybe one day.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 13, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Well giving us an idea of the guitar and the price might help us give you an answer.


 
It's a desert gold finish and the serial number is G43899 

Can anyone advise on the year and which pickups it'll have? it's got a "bar and poles" but I'm not sure whether it's the Crunch Lab or the D-sonic.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 13, 2011)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> It's a desert gold finish and the serial number is G43899
> 
> Can anyone advise on the year and which pickups it'll have? it's got a "bar and poles" but I'm not sure whether it's the Crunch Lab or the D-sonic.



Desrt gold is one of the most sought after colors. I believe it is pre crunchlab liquifire.


----------



## EvilEmuofDoom (Sep 13, 2011)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> It's a desert gold finish and the serial number is G43899
> 
> Can anyone advise on the year and which pickups it'll have? it's got a "bar and poles" but I'm not sure whether it's the Crunch Lab or the D-sonic.


There is a "date my guitar" thread on the EBMM forum. You can post your serial there and Customer Service will post an exact build date.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 13, 2011)

EvilEmuofDoom said:


> There is a "date my guitar" thread on the EBMM forum. You can post your serial there and Customer Service will post an exact build date.



I already posted it for you. Waiting on an answer.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 13, 2011)

EvilEmuofDoom said:


> GC 46th Anniversary JP6! Man, I came so close to getting #27 used but just missed it. The color looks even better in your pics too!



Its on ebay now for $3,295. #27 that is.

-Phil


----------



## EvilEmuofDoom (Sep 13, 2011)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Its on ebay now for $3,295. #27 that is.
> 
> -Phil


Seriously?!? Cause it was for sale on used.guitarcenter.com for $2499 for months, then reduced to $2199 before it finally sold.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 14, 2011)

yellowv said:


> I already posted it for you. Waiting on an answer.


 

Thanks for that, I really appreciate it, I don't have an account there and it seems a bit much to be one of those guys who join for one post when there are some great guys here who will share the info 

I thought this colour looked good so I'm not surprised if it is well liked.

I want to be "sort of" fair to the dealer, but there's a £300 / $500 difference between this one and a cheaper Pearl Redburst I've seen with the same options. I want to make sure that I'm not getting ripped off either so need to make an offer that will give him some room to haggle, but not make me feel like I could have just ordered a Tangerine Pearl one brand new and picked it up on my next business trip to the USA.


----------



## Rook (Sep 14, 2011)

Unfortunately dealers in this country who don't know much about the JP stuff are just catching on to their increasing popularity, and most of the time when valuing a used guitar, they'll crack out their dealer price list and offer you a number depending on the trade price of such a thing, and I can tell you the trade prices of JP's are incredibly high at the moment, more than you would have paid for the guitar if you bought it from a shop 4 years ago.

So a lot of used JP's you see in shops won't have much wiggle room, and new ones even less.

You never know though, he may have been more in the know and bought sensibly. The average used price of a fully loaded JP6 in a nice but not mystic dream finish is about £1350-£1450depending on age and pickups assuming the guitar's in very good condition. It'd be silly to pay much more than that considering I imported a JPX from the USA for about £1300 this April. They take a while to come up, but be patient it's worth the wait.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Fun111, That's what I figured. I'm looking to go in there offering the equivalent US price with a wallet full of £50s and walk out with it for no more than I have to.

I tought about lowballing and negotiating up from there, but I've known of this dealer for years and he's not stoopid (unfortunately) and a lowball offer would probably just annoy him and spoil my chances. I'll need to negotiate smartly if I want this one something around its actual (not dealer) market value.


----------



## sobek (Sep 14, 2011)

My EBMM Axis Super Sport


----------



## yellowv (Sep 14, 2011)

DOB on that desert gold is 10/28/08 which would make it D-Sonic/Petrucci custom. Don't let that bother you. I actually prefer the D-Sonic to the Crunchlab.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for that I really appreciate it  I'm going to try to see it on Saturday and see what I think


----------



## yellowv (Sep 14, 2011)

No problem man.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 14, 2011)

This thread is giving me major GAS for a Petrucci and a Silhouette. Must....resist...EBMM...goodness....

Nice guitars everyone!


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 15, 2011)

EvilEmuofDoom said:


> Seriously?!? Cause it was for sale on used.guitarcenter.com for $2499 for months, then reduced to $2199 before it finally sold.



Yup, I doubt it'll sell for $3,295, but ya never know. I picked up number 7 used from a dealer for under $2500 without the COA. I was actually gonna pick up number 27, but didn't have the cash at the time.

-Phil


----------



## jordanky (Oct 10, 2011)

Mega bump, but I was extremely close to getting to join this club back over the summer but it fell through... But as of Saturday... I'm in!











I also have a Mystic Dream JP6 on the way as of tomorrow morning!


----------



## yellowv (Oct 10, 2011)

I swear once you go JP there's no going back  I love that blue.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 11, 2011)

My haggle fell through and someone else bought the guitar I was interested in shortly thereafter.

i'll get the next one


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 11, 2011)

I only have a Sterling, can I still join?


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Rook (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice Dargie, and cool setup in general. I love Bogner cabs, VHT anything and I'm loving my Axe.

I wish one of my JP's had coincided with my axe, the tone potential is vast.


----------



## Hot47 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and new to my JPXI 6-String. 
After I had sold my Jp6 Fully Loaded MD a year ago, I regretted it deeply. I had a Mayones Setius 7 which is great. But I found a used JPXI in Germany which is damn rare over here(used and retail) and I had to buy it(and sell the mayones). I was lucky to score that one, it's such a stunning guitar.
I like the new shape better, it's more elegant. I'm not missing the scoop.
But one thing is teasing me, I'd die for a 7-string version of that. So I might trade it once I find someone who's got a JPXI7, JPX7 ....


----------



## Elijah (Oct 14, 2011)

This looks more like a JP club than an EBMM club


----------



## episode666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone have problems with pickup switches on thoose jp models? 
Mine brooke twice in couple of months time.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 14, 2011)

episode666 said:


> Does anyone have problems with pickup switches on thoose jp models?
> Mine brooke twice in couple of months time.



Those are some of the highest quality switches on the market. Built like a tank. Don't know how you would break one, let alone two.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 14, 2011)

Elijah said:


> This looks more like a JP club than an EBMM club



Hey I have others


----------



## Rook (Oct 14, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Hey I have others that are for sale



fixed 




[yeah I know you have two Morses, but just let me think I'm funny]


----------



## episode666 (Oct 14, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Those are some of the highest quality switches on the market. Built like a tank. Don't know how you would break one, let alone two.



Well, me neither. 
First time i have break something on a guitar in over 10 years.
I'm frustrated about this, we'll see how the third one goes..


----------



## Nazca (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess it's time for me to join in.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 14, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not for sale. Possibly for trade. I really like the Y2D, but am jonesing for a regular body JP again. The rosewood neck Morse will probably never go anywhere.


----------



## jordanky (Oct 14, 2011)

Nazca said:


> I guess it's time for me to join in.



Do want, very much!


----------



## jordanky (Oct 24, 2011)

This space reserved for a Mystic Dream NGD tomorrow 

Always wanted to use that smilie for something, haha


----------



## Crank (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey there, I've been into EBMMs for a few years now. I owned JP6 2007 LE Blue Dawn and since may 2010 I won JP7 Fully Loaded Stealth Edition. I love those guitars. I even encouraged my student to get Axis Super Sport - which is great! 

Anyways yes, EBMMs for life!


----------



## Crank (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey there, I've been into EBMMs for a few years now. I owned JP6 2007 LE Blue Dawn and since may 2010 I won JP7 Fully Loaded Stealth Edition. I love those guitars. I even encouraged my student to get Axis Super Sport - which is great! 

Anyways yes, EBMMs for life!


----------



## Crank (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey there, I've been into EBMMs for a few years now. I owned JP6 2007 LE Blue Dawn and since may 2010 I won JP7 Fully Loaded Stealth Edition. I love those guitars. I even encouraged my student to get Axis Super Sport - which is great! 

Anyways yes, EBMMs for life!


----------



## jordanky (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## jordanky (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Tom 1.0 (Oct 26, 2011)

I should be a fully fledged member of this club in a few weeks


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a question for you EBMM guys.. hopefully someone can give me accurate information

So when you order an EBMM, do you submit the options you want and they make it for you or do they just make a ton with different options and send them to shops; and you can only choose what the shops have?? I read on other forums when ordering from like Musiciansfriend or so theres really no idea to know what you'll get if you order one (say you order it in Mystic Dream, it may come with inlays or it may not, etc)

Basically I may consider buying one sometime next year.. but theres only a few options I want.. Mainly, all I really want is a standard JP6 with the Roasted Maple neck, and stainless steel frets if its not included. (no inlays, no anything else) - now the standard JP6 is like $1500, and the Roasted maple is apparently around $400 upcharge. Is it possible to order one just like that or do I have to get the BFR with ugly inlays and the $3k+ pricetag?

Is it true Stainless steel frets only is available on the JPXI?? that would be a dealbreaker pretty much.


----------



## Rook (Nov 28, 2011)

^All EBMM's are made to order as far as dealers are concerned, and they chuck out 'common spec' models as per request of various distributors (mystic dream, pearl redburst, whatever). They don't just make guitars 'for stock', because the best business models involve holding no stock. No spare stock means that if they have to close doors, they don't have $$$'s worth of wood stuck in guitar form that nobody wants.

I think you misunderstand though, EBMM is not a custom shop at all. Roasted Neck is not an option, it was a limited run. You kinda get what you're given with that. Stainless steel frets come standard on the XI and that's it, you can't order those on other guitars either, again get what you're given.

Options are as follows:
Standard guitar: Piezo or not, colour, inlay (dot or shield), headstock (matching or not), number of strings (6 or 7) and that's it.
BFR: number of strings and finish
JPX: 6 or 7 string, no other options
JPXI: 6 or 7 string, no other options
Roasted: BFR, X, XI or Standard body and matching neck profile (not interchangeable), number of strings and that's it.


If you want a roasted neck and stainless steel frets you have to buy a Roasted XI if one exists, that's your only option. It will be Black Sugar finish unless there happens to be another one floating around that they made for the fun of it (which they do every now and again).

EBMM are big on making what _they_ want, there are no custom options at all. If you do order a guitar with 'options' (the finish and specs you want within their constraints) you're looking at 3-6 months' wait and you pay full RRP.

Or, you buy a used JP6 in the colour you want, one with a nice birds-eye figure on the neck (they are around) take it to a reputable luthier and get the neck tinted and finished and have it refretted with SS frets. It'll cost you a hell of a lot less than buying a new Roasted JPXI lol. Similarly, there are loads of very small custom shops around these days (the marvels of the internet) and you could get a guitar built to your exact spec for anything from $2-2.5k to however much you've got. I bet a bolt on BRJ with a custom 'curve' headstock that looks a little like an EBMM head with a trem, two hums wouldn't cost much more than 2.5k. Any colour you like, any neck profile, and pickups, and it doesn't have somebody else's name on the head.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 28, 2011)

its solely the roasted neck and JP tremolo I want; otherwise I wouldnt even look at EBMM obviously. 

Well, no interest in paying $3500 for a JPXI. Thats when you get into Suhr prices.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 28, 2011)

A JPXI is a $2500 guitar. None of the BFR's are $3500 even the Bari or the 7 and the JPX and JPXI are the cheapest of the BFR JP's. I personally prefer the feel of a EBMM to a Suhr and the quality is right there as well IMO. Also you can find roasted neck JP's with the non BFR body for under $2000. They will have a basswood body (so will most Suhrs), but will have an ebony board. No SS frets, though and you are stuck with the inlays.


----------



## Kaos-G (Nov 29, 2011)

IIRC the BFRs with Koa top are sold for 3500. But you're right, they're the only ones that go for this price.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaos-G said:


> IIRC the BFRs with Koa top are sold for 3500. But you're right, they're the only ones that go for this price.



True. I completely forgot about the koas


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Nov 30, 2011)

I only have one Ball.







Want a JP7 now.


----------



## Mendez (Nov 30, 2011)

Mostly JP's on here  ...wish i had one 

Anyway, my ticket into the club:


----------



## yellowv (Dec 1, 2011)

Hell I might as well add a current family pic.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 1, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^All EBMM's are made to order as far as dealers are concerned, and they chuck out 'common spec' models as per request of various distributors (mystic dream, pearl redburst, whatever). They don't just make guitars 'for stock', because the best business models involve holding no stock. No spare stock means that if they have to close doors, they don't have $$$'s worth of wood stuck in guitar form that nobody wants.
> 
> I think you misunderstand though, EBMM is not a custom shop at all. Roasted Neck is not an option, it was a limited run. You kinda get what you're given with that. Stainless steel frets come standard on the XI and that's it, you can't order those on other guitars either, again get what you're given.
> 
> ...



Nah I put a quote in and it was like 4k or something, although that had a figured top. But I really doubt 2.5k.


----------



## Rook (Dec 1, 2011)

^i have one on order 

Granted its not got a figured top, but it is a rosewood necked 8 so the price is a little steeper for that (about $700 more I think he said over a maple neck 6).

It's also worth knowing I recently asked how much just having a trams finish with a burst added (still not figured top) and he said about 700, add a figured top, my order would be WAY over $4k haha.

But it isn't.


----------



## Sikor (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is my JP6/piezo in Carbon Blue Pearl


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Dec 1, 2011)

Anybody know how easy spare JP6 trem arms are to get hold of?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 1, 2011)

Tom 401vb said:


> Anybody know how easy spare JP6 trem arms are to get hold of?



As easy as calling Music Man and paying like $20 shipped.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## Mendez (Dec 3, 2011)

So i got a chance to trade my silo for a fully loaded JP pearl red burst....yeah the pic speaks for it self...


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 5, 2012)

Just put $1000 down on a JPXI-7 today! Waiting for the rest to transfer out of Paypal, but in a few days, she's mine! So stoked. 

I first played a JP6 when I was about 16 and thought it was the greatest feeling, sounding, quality guitar in the world. That was my dream guitar for a long time and I've owned a couple since. The JPXI-7 is a bit different but sounds and feels amazing and I am just so damn giddy to be getting another dream guitar. Such a good feeling... gonna cost me so much damn money, though. Fffuuuuu....


----------



## amarshism (Jan 6, 2012)

Fully loaded, signed by the man




Although after playing a bfr I think I might get rid of this one to grab one. Also the piezo input on mine is kooked. Anyone had this problem before?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 6, 2012)

amarshism said:


> Fully loaded, signed by the man
> 
> Although after playing a bfr I think I might get rid of this one to grab one. Also the piezo input on mine is kooked. Anyone had this problem before?



In what way? I've got a problem with the one on my white JP7 right now... Didn't notice it for the longest time and I'm not looking forward to any potential shipping + repair + customs fees :\


----------



## yellowv (Jan 6, 2012)

Why oh why do guys get guitars signed right on the top? I basically worship JP and would not let him touch one of my JP's with a sharpie. That's what the cavity cover is for.


----------



## Invader (Jan 10, 2012)

Oops, wrong club!

(Moved this to the EBMM 7-string club thread)


----------



## Shroony (Sep 2, 2012)

Axis SS:


----------



## yellowv (Sep 2, 2012)

My above current family pic is no longer current. I no longer have the green BFR or the Morse. I replaced them with these two and in the coming days there will be another move


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 2, 2012)

You ever sell that XII, let me know.


----------



## trb (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in with the JP12! What an amazing guitar.


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 4, 2012)

This thread/club needs more Silhouette love.


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 5, 2012)

EBMM builds great guitars. I have nearly 60 of them. Great build quality and very consistent.


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 5, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> EBMM builds great guitars. I have nearly 60 of them. Great build quality and very consistent.
> ...



Wait... 60?!? 

Want to save some for the rest of us?


----------



## bob123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Omg! Unfaded purple evh!! The blue evh is sick as well!!


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 5, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> EBMM builds great guitars. I have nearly 60 of them. Great build quality and very consistent.



By the way, are you Doug from the EBMM forums? (he's practically an Eddie clone, and I've never seen anyone with as many EBMM EVH sigs and Axis guitars as he does. lol)


----------



## Metalus (Sep 5, 2012)

I havent posted here since posting my JP7. I dont own that anymore but in her place I own these 2 beauties


----------



## Bboren (Sep 6, 2012)

My pearl white JP7 I recently got.





And here it is with my roommates Steve Morse.


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 6, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> By the way, are you Doug from the EBMM forums? (he's practically an Eddie clone, and I've never seen anyone with as many EBMM EVH sigs and Axis guitars as he does. lol)



LOL - no. I don't collect Axis guitars and my name is not Doug.


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 6, 2012)

^ whatever your day job is, I want in. lol


----------



## MikeH (Sep 6, 2012)

"I don't collect Axis."

Posts 5 different Axis.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 6, 2012)

MikeH said:


> "I don't collect Axis."
> 
> Posts 5 different Axis.


Not one of them is an axis 

but....

That makes them EVEN BETTER! 



Brett -> You MUST case queen these things, its unbelievable how good of condition the colors are in. The pink and blue are the only ones that show real signs of fading. Very jealous.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, are those the EVH Signature before it changed to Axis?


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 6, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Oh, are those the EVH Signature before it changed to Axis?



Yup


----------



## MikeH (Sep 6, 2012)

Splitting hairs there, guys.


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 6, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Splitting hairs there, guys.



Hey, the placement of that toggle switch makes all the difference!


----------



## -42- (Sep 6, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> EBMM builds great guitars. I have nearly 60 of them. Great build quality and very consistent.
> 
> _I have nearly 60 of them._
> 
> ...



Pics.


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 6, 2012)

-42- said:


> Pics.



Click on the link in his signature: An extensive guitar collection featuring Jackson USA, Charvel, Ernie Ball/Music Man, Ernie Ball, Music Man, Ovation,Steinberger, ESP, Kramer, Warmoth, and Gila Monsters
Then click on "guitar collection".


----------



## bob123 (Sep 6, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Splitting hairs there, guys.



Abso-fuckin-lutley 


Same damn guitar, but the cost difference is staggering!



Holy sweet jesus I went through that guys guitars.... same taste as me... I'm so jelly, I don't even know where to begin..

Ibanezs, charvels, kramers, wolfgangs, evhs, just.... incredible...


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 6, 2012)

-42- said:


> Pics.



Most of my collection is visible on my website - An extensive guitar collection featuring Jackson USA, Charvel, Ernie Ball/Music Man, Ernie Ball, Music Man, Ovation,Steinberger, ESP, Kramer, Warmoth, and Gila Monsters - click on the guitar collection side of the site. 

I say "most" because I have some new arrivals that I haven't taken photos of, including a pair of Ibanez UV77RE's that are just killer. 

The difference between EBMM Axis guitars and EBMM EVH signature guitars is collectibility. The Axis model is a great guitar, but mass produced and still in production today. Total EVH Sig run was roughly 6000. Solid black is the most rare EVH color, with only 12 total production. I have one of those posted above.

Trans Green EVH's are rare...







So are the Trans Pink examples...






Sunburst isn't as rare but it's a great color on these...






Trans blue is probably my favorite overall though...


----------



## bob123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gas gas gas gas gas gas gas gas gas gas..........................................................................


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 6, 2012)

Brett... I mean this in the nicest possible way....

F(&K YOU! 

(said out of pure jealousy)


----------



## shredfiend (Sep 6, 2012)

dude, that guitar collection is fucking sick.


What are your favorite 'players' out of all those.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha, 2 Mr. Horsepowers! Because 1 isn't enough. 

I want all your Universes and JEMs  The 2KDNA is my favourite hands down, and you have so many others I adore, like the JEM20. *sobs


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally joining the club, and it feels good!!

My BFR JPX, in lovely turquoise with roasted maple neck:


----------



## yellowv (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## hd35 (Sep 20, 2012)

Check out this badboy. It's a JPXI i got recently.


----------



## mystix (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been playing my eb mm guitars a lot more lately. They are fantastic playing and sounding guitars. Love em!!! 

Post pics of your eb mm guitars. Here's mine...

Y2D Morse and Sterling AX40...


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Dec 23, 2012)

1996 lefty Silo Special in Pearl Green


----------



## yellowv (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah I hate those fucking EBMMs  I'll post pics later.


----------



## Fluxx (Dec 23, 2012)

I just picked up a JPX on here from DMAallday and it is definitely the right fit for me.
Probably the most comfortable guitar i've ever played.

Anyone know just how different the JP12 is compared to the pre-LP12 neck profile? I really like the specs and cherry sugar color, but the selling point of the JP neck profile for me is that its not too thin through the middle but has less 'shoulders' than just about any other guitar ive ever tried.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 23, 2012)

The JPXI and 12 profile is thinner and the board is noticeably flatter than the JPX and JP6. Also the frets on the JPX are taller so the feel is quite different. I have all three and it doesn't bother me though. I prefer the XI and 12 personally.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok here are my EBMM's.
My current Balls
















Balls of the past


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 23, 2012)

Not the best pic, ill upload another later if need be, but feels good to post in an ebmm thread, just got my first fully loaded jp6 a few weeks ago, sickest guitar ive ever played. i think ill be hooked on ebmm forever.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't own any but the MM BFR Luke and Petrucci 7 are the best guitars I've ever played. I hope to get one someday.

Edit: Ernie Ball appreciation thread got merged with this. Now I look silly.


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Dec 23, 2012)

Axis SS MM90 with rosewood top and neck


























In lefty of course


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 24, 2012)

Joining this club in the new year  Thankful I don't have any credit card debt from last year anymore. So all the money I make can go towards my college books and either a new JPXI-7, or a JP12-7 come january! The glorious thing cannot wait.


----------



## mystix (Dec 24, 2012)

Bam!!!


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Dec 26, 2012)

Axis SS hard tail from 2000 in tobacco burst


----------



## ScornEmperor (Dec 31, 2012)

Supposedly a JPX black quilt top is on it's way to me and will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## brynotherhino (Dec 31, 2012)

Where did you find it?!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 31, 2012)

ScornEmperor said:


> Supposedly a JPX black quilt top is on it's way to me and will arrive tomorrow.



Pretty sure nothings going to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## ScornEmperor (Dec 31, 2012)

brynotherhino said:


> Where did you find it?!



It was listed at the Las Vegas Guitar Center. I don't know how many they have. Here is the listing:

In Store Platinum Guitar Center 47th Anniversary LTD Edition Music Man Petrucci JPX Quilt Top Trans Black | GuitarCenter

The only thing that makes me nervous about this is 'Guitar Center 47th' thing...I hope there's no hokey guitar center engraving on a plate on the back or something, but as far as I could find this is the quilt top that people have referred to.

Agh. I hate how on Guitar Center you click 'enlarge' and it takes you to the same tiny ass image in a little popup.


----------



## brynotherhino (Dec 31, 2012)

That looks awesome dude!!


----------



## ScornEmperor (Dec 31, 2012)

While researching it I found this link:

http://platinum.guitarcenter.com/search/view_listing.cfm?prodId=16216

Which has photos of a signed one they sold a while back.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm pumped I just ordered a JP6!  Will be in the owners club shortly. I promise pics and a proper NGD soon!


----------



## Chaswald (Jan 4, 2013)

I just received my EBMM JP6 today! so stoked, sounds awesome! Some day when we actually have sun, I will get some sun shine photos!


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Jan 11, 2013)

Luke II with solid rosewood BFR neck in sterling silver from 2009

Had the bridge pickup changed to an EMG 89, with the push / pull pot down it's single coil, up is full humbucker.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 11, 2013)

^
Cannot get enough of EMBB Lukes or JPs with the rosewood necks


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks, they are serious machines !


----------



## AdamRogo (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe merge the new thread into this one?

My first JP6 in Graphite Pearl.


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 8, 2015)

I will be joining you in a few days


----------



## protest (Apr 9, 2015)

This belongs to another poster here now, but this was mine.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Joining this club in the new year  Thankful I don't have any credit card debt from last year anymore. So all the money I make can go towards my college books and either a new JPXI-7, or a JP12-7 come january! The glorious thing cannot wait.



Oh man, what happens in just over the span of 2 years LOL.










































































+ a few I never got a chance to photograph, Majesties, some Standards 

I believe at this point I'm up to 23, and will be up to 24 come friday


----------



## Guamskyy (Apr 10, 2015)

I was checking the EBMM website the other day and noticed they have a couple new colors listed for the standard JPs as well as a couple new BFR colors. Itching to see a JP6 or JP7 BFR with the hazel burst & a standard JP6 or JP7 in stealth pearl or stealth crimson.

I think I just might pick up another JP6 haha


----------



## Rolanthas (Apr 11, 2015)

Man this really didn't help with my current GAS. Very happy and thankful for all the EBMM owners that posted here though. So many variations I'd never see in my local shops if not for this thread.

I've been saving up for a Majesty myself for the last 6 months, but it needs to be ordered from the local dealer privately ( as in, they don't stock it unless someone orders it specifically ), and costs roughly 4000 euros for the 6 string version.

I was offered a second hand JP13, which was probably the single most mint second hand item I've ever seen, but I couldn't accept the ( honestly very sensible ) price for a premier guitar I wasn't all convinced of when it came to its color and access ( upper horn, bolt joint etc). Wow that sounded way more arrogant than I intended.


----------



## mystix (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't know if I post this here yet. This is Albert Lee HH but has been refinished by Marty Bell


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 15, 2015)

Can I join the club?


----------



## Yianni54 (Apr 18, 2015)

Jack Secret said:


> I'm a former 6 and 7 string JPX owner and I'm content I did not lose much on the resale. LOL



What did you not like about them that drove you to sell them?


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 4, 2015)

I asked Jason from Drum City Guitar Land if he knows when the next rosewood neck run should be, and he's speculating early 2016.

Time to start saving up!!


----------



## nicktao (Aug 4, 2015)

Has anyone seen a nicer looking JP15 6 string? I've been looking around, but the tops all look pretty mediocre. I've seen some at Yandas, but that's about it.


----------



## mystix (Aug 5, 2015)

nicktao said:


> Has anyone seen a nicer looking JP15 6 string? I've been looking around, but the tops all look pretty mediocre. I've seen some at Yandas, but that's about it.




Here is the one I bought. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 5, 2015)

The ones I've seen look fine to me


----------



## nicktao (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks good man, a lot of the tops I've seen have been pretty eh. I dunno, the JP15 has my favorite specs since the JPX, but the tops on some of these are putting me off.

Those tops do look sweet John, but there are also these:





Which is too bad, because it has this absolutely ridiculous neck:


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 5, 2015)

That neck far outweighs the top. 


You wont be able to see the top when you're playing anyways, just the neck. Go for it!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just the angle and bad lighting, if you look at it in the same conditions as the ones I posted they'll pop for sure


----------



## nicktao (Aug 5, 2015)

Hot damn, I think I found mine!


----------



## curlyvice (Aug 5, 2015)

Pardon the crappy photo. The hunt is on for an Axis and a JPXI-7 and JP12-7.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 7, 2015)

nicktao said:


> Hot damn, I think I found mine!



Did you grab it?!

If I could get past the active preamp they're fitting in all these and lack of operation without batteries I'd jump on one.


----------



## nicktao (Aug 7, 2015)

Haha, nope. I wasn't able to grab it in time. It's all good though, I've got something else coming in now.


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 5, 2016)

I did a search and found no EBMM 6 string club. How is that? If this is the official club post your six string EBMMs!
Here are mine!
JP XI








Majesty


----------



## mystix (Mar 5, 2016)

Dig it. Here's my y2d. Love it


----------



## katsumura78 (Mar 5, 2016)

My Majesty, such a great playing and sounding guitar.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Mar 5, 2016)

EBMM JP6 BFR, mahogany body and neck, koa top.

Sterling Ball is a douche and his forums suck (censorship!), but the guitars are great.


----------



## tisterson (Mar 6, 2016)

good thing,i like it very much,thank you


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 6, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


> EBMM JP6 BFR, mahogany body and neck, koa top.
> 
> Sterling Ball is a douche and his forums suck (censorship!), but the guitars are great.



That top looks crazy at the angle/light


----------



## Bucks (Mar 6, 2016)

I have just a standard JP6, It's been my main 6 since I bought in 2002.


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 6, 2016)

Bucks said:


> I have just a standard JP


 But it's a beaut. I love how you have sS.org in the background


----------



## Warg Master (Mar 6, 2016)

hmmm... Okay.









Old Pic:


----------



## Lax (Mar 7, 2016)

My JP12 (for sale to buy a Majesty)




My JP7 and my two ex-JP6 (I regret the blue dawn)


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 7, 2016)

This is gonna be a long one 

My first JP ever






JP12 BFR





JP6 PDN 2012





1st Run JP6 Rosewood BFR





2nd Run JP6 Rosewood Standard





2nd Run JP6 Rosewood Koa BFR





JPXI BFR





2nd Run JP6 Cocobolo Neck Mystic Dream





JP6 PDN BFR 2012





JP6 Koa BFR Custom, owned by Travis Montgomery





JPX Cardinal Red PDN BFR





JP6 BFR Cherry Burst Custom, owned by Tim Henson





JPX BFR Silverburst Custom, owned by Mark Holcomb


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 7, 2016)

I think someone here bought that Holcomb JP-6. Very hot guitars


I think my personal favorite is the Koa JP-6's with rosewood necks.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 7, 2016)

That would be me, those are all the JPs I have/had.


----------



## Burtallica (Mar 7, 2016)

My JP Koa with rosewood neck:





My go-to BFR:





Used to have a white Majesty but I just didn't bond with it for whatever reason.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 7, 2016)

Burtallica said:


> My JP Koa with rosewood neck:



Dude! You ended up with it! That's awesome, did you get it off of Aaron M.? It was a gorgeous piece but the neck was finnicky down here in Florida so I sold it to him and he said he never ran into any problems with it up north.


----------



## Burtallica (Mar 7, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Dude! You ended up with it! That's awesome, did you get it off of Aaron M.? It was a gorgeous piece but the neck was finnicky down here in Florida so I sold it to him and he said he never ran into any problems with it up north.



Yep, got it from Aaron! It's been really stable for me in the Seattle climate. It's also the best feeling guitar that I own, comfort and set-up wise... I've got the other BFR reaaaaaaally close but can't seem to 100% match the koa.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hell yeah, that was one of my favorites as well the red in the rosewood neck is stunning. It took a little more work than the others when I had it but it played super well. I had a pair of nailbombs with gold poles I was going to try in it but I ended up selling it before I could swap them. Glad it went to a good home


----------



## Lax (Mar 8, 2016)

Brilliant !
Those Koa are giving me outrageous heats


----------



## Mach666 (Mar 8, 2016)

JP 12 Bali Burst


----------



## katsumura78 (Mar 8, 2016)

The Bali's look so good. Might have to go searching for one lol.


----------



## cslushy (Mar 8, 2016)

JP6 BFR Cherry Burst Custom, owned by Tim Henson





JPX BFR Silverburst Custom, owned by Mark Holcomb



[/QUOTE]

What wood is that on the head stock for these 2?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 8, 2016)

They're both Roasted Maple Necks with unfinished headstocks.


----------



## brett8388 (Mar 8, 2016)

Here are a few of mine. I have 50-ish of these Ernie Ball EVH's...


----------

